# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  18 ноября состоится «прямая телефонная линия» с генеральным директором РУП «Белтелеком»

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

